# DaYan LunHui torpedo issue and possible solution



## Pazuzu (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok guys, like a lot of people I find my LunHui a bit too locky with the torpedoes in and too poppy without them. Something about the feel of the cube didn't seem right to me so I did some investigating and here's what I found.
I took an edge at random and looked closely at it and I noticed the torpedo wasn't sitting straight:







As you can see, the torpedo isn't level. I checked another to see if it was just me not fitting it properly and that was also crooked:






I set it with it's corner pieces and here's how much the crookedness affects the way the pieces sit:






There's at least a millimetre difference between the two sides, so I took the edges apart and here's what I found:






It seems the peg hole interferes with the sitting of the torpedo. On closer inspection of the torpedo I found it has a difference in the width of the either side of the bottom tab:






Fine, I thought, I'll turn it around. This is how it sits when turned around:






Unfortunately the edge halves aren't mirrors of each other, which ever way you put the torpedo one peg hole will interfere with it. So the only solution is to trim the corner of the wider part of the tab:






This should make the torpedoes sit level and even up the feel of the cube. A simple mod that could make a big difference.

EDIT: This Mod is purely for the LunHui, DaYan have changed the design of the torpedo for the ZhanChi so this is not an issue for that cube, and as Lubix designed the Fusion torpedos specifically for the GuHong and LingYun, I can't see any problem there.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh man really nice discover, I love my Lunhui but I took out the torpedoes because it was locking a little bit, the problem is that I aready use the torpedoes to modify a GuHong so I can't use the anymore. But I think this will be very usefull for other Lunhui users.


----------



## radmin (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I chopped up my torpedo's to put them in my GuHong. There is no way I'm paying $8 for another set.

Is it me or is the LunHui the crispiest of the Dayan line? I think this cube will not do as well as it could have (sales wise) because the Zhan Chi came out too soon.


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, the LunHui wasn't a "pure" DaYan cube, wasn't it some chinese cuber that designed it and not Daqing Bao? I seem to recall that from a thread long time ago, can't really be bothered to find the link right now.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, so modding the torpedoes is not only fiddly but dangerous. Much easier is to trim the peg hole with an exacto/stanley knife like this:






the torpedo sits nice and flush, then:






Much better:


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice find  Does it perform better now?


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 18, 2011)

you know what, maybe it's the euphoria of discovery, but it really does feel smoother. Unfortunately now all the lock-ups are my fault..


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 18, 2011)

At first i thought this was Donovan, until i noticed the lack of capitalization. Still a very good find


----------



## izovire (Jul 18, 2011)

You know you can sand the inside of the corner pieces right? This has helped out all dayan 3x3's with anchors. It's an easier mod.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 18, 2011)

I do trim the underside of the corner stalks, that sprue point is another possible interference, I wanted to even up the 'travel' between the corners and the edge which is always going to be out with a crooked torpedo. Also, trimming the peg hole is really pretty quick and easy, you only have to do one half of each edge, worth doing I think.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 18, 2011)

quite the nice discovery, maybe it'll give the lunhui a better name, it seems it's not the most popular dayan cube


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> quite the nice discovery, *maybe it'll give the lunhui a better name*, it seems it's not the most popular dayan cube


 
Wait...the LunHui has a bad name?


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Wait...the LunHui has a bad name?


 
I love it, its my main, im just hoping more people come to realize how good it is.
edit: nice pic lol


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Most people just don't like it...It's a b*tch to get used to, granted, but it's one of the few 3x3x3s that keeps me coming back for more. I really respect the fact that you use it as your main, it says a lot about your level of dedication and accuracy.


----------



## 729927852 (Jul 20, 2011)

ZOMG MY LUNHUI IS SO MUCH LESS LOCKY NOW!!!

Except.... I accidently snapped a torpedo trying to bend it straight :/ hopefully super glue can withstand my rough cubing D:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 20, 2011)

I read that the topic refers to the LunHui model, but I am wondering now if the Guhong torpedos requires any kind of mods like this, because I just ordered a set. 
Thanks.

Edit: Nevermind, when I saw that the topic was by a Lubix guy I thought that this was about some torpedos that Lubix had to replace the original torpedos of LunHui. xD


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not trying to give the impression that I am part of Lubix and I apologise if that is what it looked like, I made that avatar as a joke about how people pronounce the ZhanChi, not for any other reason. I really respect what those guys do, so I have changed my avatar to avoid confusion.


----------

